# Anyone done the No Lie Blades course/seminar



## Deleted member 39746

just wondering if anyone has done it and can provide insight into it.  Not much to say title says it all really.

The person/company i think is most famous for those training knives you can ink up to leave marks i believe. 


Anyway if you have done it, either through the main company or one of their listed instructors please give me your opinion of it.  And general dealings with the company.


----------

